# RF30 in Jackson, Michigan very reasonably priced



## jmarkwolf (Feb 2, 2020)

Don't know anything about it but what's in the ad. It's missing the hand wheels, but for $500 asking price, who cares? Probably a great starter machine for someone.









						Rong-Fu Mill Drill w/ Factory Base and Tooling - tools - by owner -...
					

Rong-Fu mill drill in good condition. Can be run either using 220/110. Has factory oil pan, but...



					jxn.craigslist.org


----------



## Gravydog (Apr 2, 2020)

The ad is down, suggest this thread be deleted?

Rob


----------



## darkzero (Apr 2, 2020)

Gravydog said:


> The ad is down, suggest this thread be deleted?
> 
> Rob



That is why we have sections for "expiring"  threads. 

Moved to CL section.


----------

